# Curved für Shooter? Ja oder Nein?



## ice2009 (10. März 2019)

Hi Leute, mich beschäftigt gerade die Frage einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen. Allerdings möchte ich schon einen sehr großen haben, diese sind allerdings leider alle Curved!

Kann man das überhaupt für Shooter empfehlen? Ich habe Bedenken bezüglich des Crosshairplacements oder dem Gefühl, dass das Crosshair sich merkwürdig anfühlt.

Habt ihr da Erfahrungen?

Der hier interessiert mich: ASUS XG32VQ, LED-Monitor dunkelgrau'/'rot, HDMI, DisplayPort, AMD Free-Sync'/' G-Sync Compatible, 144 Hz

Grüße


----------



## HisN (10. März 2019)

Und ich dachte die ganzen Ultra-Profis kaufen sich Mini-Monitore, weil sie immer alles im Blick haben müssen^^


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2019)

Hab keine Probleme mit curved in Shootern.
Aber warum sollte sich das Fadenkreuz komisch anfühlen?


----------



## pphs (10. März 2019)

32 zoll für shooter ist kompletter schwachsinn.. es sei denn du bist nen absoluter casual, dann juckts keinen. aber die optimale größe ist 24 / 24,5 zoll. für shooter jedenfalls.


----------



## JoM79 (10. März 2019)

Und wenn man keine andere Meinung als die Eigene durchgehen lässt.


----------



## keinnick (10. März 2019)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Ich habe Bedenken bezüglich des Crosshairplacements


Was soll das sein? Platzierst Du Dein Fadenkreuz irgendwo frei auf dem Bildschirm? Ich könnte wetten, das Teil wird sich auch bei einem gebogenen Bildschirm, wie üblich in der Mitte befinden.


----------



## drstoecker (10. März 2019)

Ich habe schon seit Jahren mehrere verschiedene Monitore mit curved benutzt, ohne gibts bei mir keinen mehr. Aktuell zocke ich bf5 auf nem aoc Argon 29“ 1080p@wqhd/4K.
was zusätzlich noch krasser wäre ein 21:9 Monitor!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. März 2019)

pphs schrieb:


> 32 zoll für shooter ist kompletter schwachsinn.. es sei denn du bist nen absoluter casual, dann juckts keinen. aber die optimale größe ist 24 / 24,5 zoll. für shooter jedenfalls.



Aha und was ist mit den tausenden Leuten die Shooter auf ihrem 4k TV spielen?.....

@Topic
Ich saß vor ein paar Tagen vor einem 31,5 Zoll 144hz wqhd curved Monitor von AOC. Das war schon etwas anderes als vor einem 27 Zoll Monitor zu sitzen. Ich würde allerdings nicht sagen, dass das jetzt so ein gravierender Unterschied ist. Der AOC hatte jedoch im Gegensatz zu meinem Acer überhaupt keinen Schwarzwert und eine Reaktionszeit von gefühlt 15ms+. Das curved hat mich als Kritiker dieser Designentscheiden eher wenig gestört.


----------



## cal99 (11. März 2019)

Ich würde mir wieder einen Flachen Bildschirm kaufen. Der gebogene ist für shooter nichts


----------



## JoM79 (11. März 2019)

Warum?


----------



## PCGH_Manu (11. März 2019)

Lange Rede, langer Sinn: Curved ist und bleibt Geschmacksache. Man spielt dadurch nicht besser oder schlechter.


----------



## compisucher (11. März 2019)

ice2009 schrieb:


> Hi Leute, mich beschäftigt gerade die Frage einen neuen Monitor anzuschaffen. Allerdings möchte ich schon einen sehr großen haben, diese sind allerdings leider alle Curved!
> 
> Kann man das überhaupt für Shooter empfehlen? Ich habe Bedenken bezüglich des Crosshairplacements oder dem Gefühl, dass das Crosshair sich merkwürdig anfühlt.
> 
> ...



Den habe ich selbst und der ist grundsätzlich für meine Begriffe gut und relativ günstig für die gegebene Leistung = Kaufempfehlung
Das mit dem curved ist so ne Sache, ich plane Hauptberuflich mit CAD für diesen Zweck (auch subjektiv) sind die curved suboptimal, dafür stehen ein 40" und 32" "flach" auf dem Schreibtisch
Beim daddeln ist man eben einen ticken mehr "drin" = Immersion...

Und ja, shooter geht auch auf 32"


----------



## drstoecker (12. März 2019)

cal99 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir wieder einen Flachen Bildschirm kaufen. Der gebogene ist für shooter nichts


Sagt wer? Da du noch keinen hattest kannste das auch nicht beurteilen! Schau dir mal Battlefield 5 & co auf nem curved an und/oder 21:9!


----------



## INU.ID (14. März 2019)

*Ich hab mal etwas Spam/OT entfernt...*


----------

